# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  نصح الشيخ سليمان العلوان بإدمان النظرفي خمسة كتب ماهي هذه الكتب

## نومس القصيمي

سمعت من احدطلاب العلم قال حدثني اخي سليمان العلوان في مسجدالطين القديم أنا وبعض الاخوان أن على طالب العلم الإدمان بالنظرفي خمسة كتب

1-التمهيدلابن عبدالبر
2-الفتح لابن حجر
3-.......
4-.................
5-..............

الرجاءاكمال ماتبقى لمن يذكرماقاله الشيخ ممن يعرف عن الشيخ هذا علما بأن ذلك الطالب لااعرف عنه الان شي

----------


## ابو بردة

قال الذهبي في السير (18/ 193)
*قال الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام - وكان أحد المجتهدين -: ما رأيت في كتب الاسلام في العلم مثل " المحلى " لابن حزم، وكتاب " المغني " للشيخ موفق الدين* 
*قلت:( الذهبي ) لقد صدق الشيخ عز الدين.*
*وثالثهما: " السنن الكبير " للبيهقي.*
*ورابعها " التمهيد " لابن عبد البر.*
*فمن حصَّل هذه الدواوين،*
*وكان من أذكياء المفتين وأدمن المطالعة فيها فهو* *العالم حقا*

----------


## محمد الجروان

اقول تخمينا يكاد ان يكون قطعيا ان المغني و مجموع الفتاوى احد الثلاثه التي بقيت و اما الاخير فيبدوا و الله اعلم انه كتاب تفسير

----------


## ابن تيميه النجدي

أخي نومس القصيم
يبدو أن الشيخ سليمان العلوان (فك الله اسره)
أخذ هذه الكتب من مقوله العز بن عبدالسلام و الحافظ الذهبي
وهي
التمهيد لابن عبدالبر
و المحلى لابن حزم 
والسنن الكبرى للبيهقي وقيل اسمه السنن الكبير
والمغني لابن قدامه
وقد زاد الشيخ فيما اظن الفتح لابن حجر رحمهم الله تعالى

محبك

----------


## نومس القصيمي

كأنني بدأت أستذكر شيء مماقاله
1-التمهيد
2-الفتاوى لشيخ الاسلام
3-المغني
4-الفتح
5-وهذا الذي أختلط علي هل هو السنن للبيهقي أم المصنف لعبدالرزاق أم المجموع للنووي ومن يذكر لنا ثناء الشيخ حولهما فليدلي بدلوه

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

انا لا اعلم ما قاله الشيخ لكن الذي سمعته من غيره و لا سيما العلماء الكبار ان مكتبة طالب العلم لا ينبغي ان تخلو من :
1 المغني
2 المجموع
3 المحلى
4 التمهيد و الاستذكار
5 الفتح
6 نيل الاوطار

----------


## ابو سعيد العامري

الإخوة بارك الله فيهم رغبوا في الخير ، فهم على أجر إن شاء الله 
وأذكر للشيخ فك الله أسره هذه الإجابة أنقلها لكم ، وأذكر فيما بعد نصيحة أحد مشايخنا عن الكتب التي لا يُستغنى عنها :

فضيلة الشيخ / سليمان بن ناصر العلوان حفظه الله .
ونفع به وبعلمه المسلمين وأجزل له المثوبة والعطاء أرجو من فضيلتكم توضيح بعض الكتب التي تحثون طلبة العلم على قراءتها والاعتناء بها ، وجزاكم الله عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء . 

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده . 
أما بعد : فكتب أئمة الإسلام في التفسير والحديث والعقيدة والفقه واللغة كثيرةُ ُ جداً ، ولكن لنذكر منها في كل باب بعض الكتب المهمة . 

ففي كتب التفسير : 
1- تفسير ابن جرير . 
2- تفسير البغوي . 
3- تفسير ابن أبي حاتم . 
4- تفسير القرآن لعبدالرازق . 
5- تفسير ابن كثير . 
6- تفسير السعدي . 
7- أضواء البيان ، للشنقيطي . 
8- شرح معاني القرآن للفراء . 

وفي القراءات : 
1- النشر في القراءات العشر . 
2- الكشف عن وجوه القراءات السبع . 
3- الشاطبية مع شروحها . 

وفي الحديث : 
1- صحيح البخاري ، فتح الباري للحافظين ابن رجب وابن حجر . 
2- صحيح مسلم ، النووي . 
3- عون العبود شرح سنن أبي داود . 
4- تحفة الأحوذي شرح جامع الترمذي . 
5- سنن النسائي . 
6- سنن ابن ماجة . 
7- موطأ مالك . 
8- التمهيد لابن عبدالبر . 
9- صحيح ابن خزيمة . 
10- صحيح ابن حبان . 
11- سنن الدارمي . 
12- السنن الكبرى ، للبيهقي. 
13- المعجم الكبير للطبراني. 
14- شعب الإيمان ، للبيهقي . 
15- مسند الإمام أحمد مع شرحه الفتح الرباني . 
16- سنن سعيد بن منصور . 
17- المنتقى ، لابن الجارود . 
18- شرح السنة ، للبغوي . 
19- مستدرك الحاكم . 
20- نيل الأوطار ، للشوكاني . 
21- سبل السلام ، للصنعاني . 
22- مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي ( طبعة محققة ) 
23- المرقاة شرح المشكاة . 
24- المصنف ، لعبدالرازق . 
25- المصنف ، لابن أبي شيبة . 
26- رياض الصالحين . 
27- طرح التثريب ، للعراقي . 

وفي كتب التخريج : 
1- تحفة المحتاج ، لابن الملقن . 
2- التلخيص الحبير ، لابن حجر . 
3- نصب الراية ، للزيلعي . 
4- نتائج الأفكار ، لابن حجر . 
5- تحفة الطالب ، لابن كثير . 
6- الموضوعات ، لابن الجوزي . 
7- العلل المتناهية ، لابن الجوزي . 
8- المقاصد الحسنة ، للسخاوي . 
9- البدر المنير ، لابن الملقن . 
10- إرواء الغليل للألباني . 
11- الجامع الصغير ، للسيوطي مع شرحه فتح القدير للمناوي .

وفي كتب الرجال : 
1- الضعفاء للعقيلي . 
2- الكامل في الضعفاء ، لابن عدي . 
3- التاريخ الكبير للبخاري . 
4- التاريخ الأوسط للبخاري . 
5- العلل (1-2) أحمد بن حنبل . 
6- تاريخ أبي زرعة الدمشقي . 
7- تهذيب الكمال ، للمزي (1-35) . 
8- وتهذيب التهذيب ، لابن حجر . 
9- سير أعلام النبلاء وميزان الاعتدال ، للذهبي . 
10- تاريخ يحيى بن معين . 
11- الضعفاء ، للنسائي . 
12- الضعفاء ، للدارقطني . 
13- الجرح والتعديل ، لابن أبي حاتم . 
14- كتاب المجروحين ، لابن حبان . 

وفي كتب العلل : 
1- العلل ، لابن أبي حاتم . 
2- التمييز للإمام مسلم . 
3- الإلزامات والتتبع ، للدار قطني . 
4- العلل ، للدار قطني . 
5- شرح علل الترمذي ، لابن رجب . 

وفي كتب المصطلح : 
1- اختصار علوم الحديث ، لابن كثير . 
2- نخبة الفكر ، لابن حجر . 
3- البيقونية مع شروحها . 
4- ألفية العراقي مع شرحها فتح المغيث ، للسخاوي . 
5- النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح ، ابن حجر . 
6- تدريب الراوي ، للسيوطي . 
7- الكفاية ، للخطيب . 
8- كتاب معرفة علوم الحديث ، للحاكم . 
9- التقييد والإيضاح ، للعراقي . 
10- المقنع في علوم الحديث ، لابن الملقن . 

وفي كتب العقيدة : 
1- كتاب السنة ، لعبدالله ابن الإمام أحمد . 
2- شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة للألكائي. 
3- الرد على الجهمية ، للدارمي . 
4- الإبانة ، لابن بطة . 
5- نقض الدارمي ، على المريسي . 
6- جميع كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية . 
7- جميع كتب تلميذة العلامة ابن القيم . 
8- الشريعة ، للآجري . 
9- الرؤية ، للدار قطني . 
10- كتاب السنة ، لابن أبي عاصم . 
11- رسالة السجزي إلى أهل زبيد . 
12- شرح كتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري ، للشيخ عبدالله الغنيمان . 
13- كتب أئمة الدعوة النجدية . ولا سيما الدرر السنية . 
14- معارج القبول ، للحكمي . 

وفي كتب الفقه : 
1- الأوسط ، لابن المنذر . 
2- الاستذكار ، لابن عبدالبر. 
3- المغني ، لابن قدامة . 
4- المجموع ، للنووي . 
5- السيل الجرار ، للشوكاني . 
6- الروضة الندية ، صديق خان . 
7- المحلى ، لابن حزم . 
8- فقه السنة ، للسيد سابق . 
9- تمام المنة ، للألباني . 
10- حاشية الروض المربع ، لابن قاسم . 
11- السلسبيل في معرفة الدليل ، لشيخنا صالح البليهي رحمه الله . 
12- تيسير الفقه لابن تيمية ، تأليف أحمد موافي . 

وفي أصول الفقه : 
1- الورقات شرح الجطيلي ، المحلي ، الفوزان . 
2- البحر المحيط ، للزركشي . 
3- شرح الكوكب المنير . 
4- المذكرة ، للشنقيطي . 
5- شرح مراقي السعود ، نشر البنود . 
6- إرشاد الفحول ، للشوكاني . 
7- الإحكام في أصول الأحكام ، لابن حزم . 

وفي كتب القواعد الفقهية : 
1- كتاب القواعد ، لأبي بكر الحصني . 
2- الفروق للقرافي المالكي . 
3- القواعد في الفقه الإسلامي . للحافظ ابن رجب . 
4- رسالة في القواعد الفقهية . للشيخ السعدي . 
5- شرح القواعد الفقهية . للشيخ أحمد بن محمد الزرقاء . 

وفي كتب الفرائض : 
1- عمدة الفارض . 
2- حاشية البقري على شرح سبط المارديني على الرحبية . 
3- حاشية ابن قاسم على الرحبية . 
4- عدة الباحث ، للرشيد . 
5- الفوائد الجلية في المباحث الفرضية للشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز . 
6- تسهيل الفرائض ، لابن عثيمين . 

وفي التاريخ : 
1- السيرة النبوية ، للإمام ابن هشام . 
2- المعرفة والتاريخ ، للإمام الفسوي . 
3- تاريخ الإسلام ، للذهبي . 
4- البداية والنهاية ، لابن كثير . 
5- شذرات الذهب ، لابن العماد . 
6- تاريخ الأمم ، لابن جرير . 
7- وفيات الأعيان ، لابن خلكان . 
8- الوافي بالوفيات ، للصفدي . 
9- العقود الدرية في مناقب ابن تيمية ، لابن عبدالهادي . 
10- الدرر الكامنة ، لابن حجر . 
11- البدر الطالع ، للشوكاني . 
12- علماء نجد خلال ثمانية قرون – للشيخ البسام 

وفي النحو :
1- الكواكب الدرية شرح متن الآجرومية للأهدل . 
2- شرح الكفراوي على الآجرومية . 
3- حاشية ابن القاسم على الآجرومية . 
4- شرح ابن عقيل على الألفية . 
5- شرح الأشموني مع حاشية الصبان 
6- شرح قطر الندى وبل الصدى لابن هشام . 

وفي اللغة : 
1- لسان العرب 
2- تهذيب اللغة للأزهري 
3- المصباح المنير 
4- القاموس المحيط 
5- مختار الصحاح 
6- معجم مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس 

وفي الأدب : 
1- المعارف لابن قتيبة 
2- أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة 
3- معجم الأدباء للحموي 
4- عيون ، الأخبار لابن قتيبة 
5- الكامل للمبرد 
6- البيان والتبيين للجاحظ 

تم الفراغ من كتابة هذه الرسالة في مدينة بريدة على يد الفقير إلى الله : سليمان بن ناصر بن عبدالله العلوان .
في شهر جمادى الأولى من عام ألف وأربعمائة وخمسة عشر .


هذا وبارك الله فيكم .
سيكون هذا الموضوع متجدد في جمع مكتبات العلماء .
فالبدار البدار إلى القراءة وإلى التشبع من هذه الكتب فهماً ووفقهاً وعملاً !
انتهى النقل إلى هنا ، وقال أحد مشايخنا في الكتب التي لا يُستغنى عنها :
1. المحلى لابن حزم
2. فتاوى ابن تيمية
3. الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي
4. المغني لابن قدامه
5. التمهيد لابن عبد البر
====
ثم قيل له عن نيل الأوطار ، فقال : الصنعاني يغلب عليه التورع في ترجيح المسائل ، أما ابن عبدالبر لديه الإجماعات والكلام على الأسانيد والترجيح ، والله اعلم.

وفقنا الله وإياكم

----------


## نومس القصيمي

> الإخوة بارك الله فيهم رغبوا وأذكر فيما بعد نصيحة أحد مشايخنا عن الكتب التي لا يُستغنى عنها لوذكرت لنامن هذا الشيخ للفائده
> 
>  
> 
> انتهى النقل إلى هنا ، وقال أحد مشايخنا في الكتب التي لا يُستغنى عنها :
> 1. المحلى لابن حزم
> 2. فتاوى ابن تيمية
> 3. الجامع لأحكام القرآن للقرطبي
> 4. المغني لابن قدامه
> ...


تقصد الشوكاني
 أما الاجماعات ففيها نظر

----------


## أبوعمر السوري

الأخ نومس / 
أظني أعرف شيئا و إن كانت كتابتي متأخرة جدا

سمعت شيخنا و هو أحد طلبة العلوان يذكر عنه هذا الكلام 
وهذه الكتب الخمسة هي من كتب الحديث لا من غيرها :
وما أذكره مما سمعته :
1 - شرح علل الترمذي لابن رجب
2- كتب ابن عبدالهادي عموما
3- العلل لابن ابي حاتم
4- العلل لأحمد
وضاع علي خامس الكتب والله المستعان

----------


## نومس القصيمي

ابوعمر للفائده من هو شيخكم

----------


## القمر المنير

أهم الكتب:
الأوسط والإشراف لابن المنذر.
التمهيد والاستذكار لابن عبدالبر.
المغني لابن قدامة.
فتح الباري لابن حجر.

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

هل طُبع الأوسط لابن المنذر كاملاً؟

----------

